
Opyn: Earn up to 20% Interest on your USD - aparnakr
https://airtable.com/shrPYOxCmM9KKuW44
======
caymanjim
This is not interest. This is nothing like interest. This is gambling, or at
best investing in a volatile unregulated security. Or it's just outright
fraud. In any event, it's a joke.

~~~
sneg55
not sure that volatile is a right definition of stablecoins

------
aparnakr
We are the founders of Opyn([http://opyn.co](http://opyn.co)) - a
decentralized margin trading platform. We are looking to add a new product
that lets you earn up to 20% interest on your USD without having to convert it
into crypto. If you're interested, we'd love your feedback! You can sign up
here:
[https://airtable.com/shrPYOxCmM9KKuW44](https://airtable.com/shrPYOxCmM9KKuW44)

